# so what is an S6?



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

about all I know is that they are fast, I know about the S4 and know the S6 is it's big brother, but which is faster? what engine does the S6 have? times in the quarter/0-60? is there an RS6? if so what are the specs on that?
Mike


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: so what is an S6? (vedubya)*

The S6 has been my dream-car for ages. The S6 is an amazing car; a 4.2 litre V8 with five valves per cylinder, 340hp and 0-60 in 6.5 - with tiptronic... IMHO the S6 has everything one could want in a car; it's quick, spacious, stylish, high-quality - and it's a quattro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the looks - sublte, yet powerful - just fantastic! The S6 has wider fenders and lower suspension than the "normal" A6, which makes it look like an A6 on steroids
































Here's an Amulet red S6 Avant, owned by "finman" over at www.audiworld.com 
















And here's his first impressions after picking it up http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/111983.phtml
Car and Driver:_The bottom line: If BMW's M5 is the ultimate sedan (Any argument on that? No? Good.), then the S6 Avant is the ultimate wagon. End of discussion. _







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Info from http://www.audiworld.com/model/index.html 
*S4:* 2.7T, V6, 250hp, 0-60: 5.9 (6.5 auto)/quarter 14.4
*S6:* 4.2, V8, 340hp, 0-60: 6.5 (auto only)/quarter 14.5
And then - the *RS6:* 4.2T, V8, 450hp, 0-60: 4.9 (auto only) 
http://www.audiworld.com/news/02/rs6/content.shtml: 










[Modified by Orjan, 1:46 PM 5-6-2002]


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: so what is an S6? (Orjan)*

WTF auto only? I don't care how good tiptronic is I still would never own an auto by choice. but on the other hand is it damn fast, spacious and one hell of a sleeper and I guess there is always the adaptor kit where if you push the shifter forward it upshifts... the blue pic reminds me so much of my friends blue S4, at first glance I thought it was an S4, but that is only because I am used to seing his car. still one sick car.
Mike


----------



## vrsix_ (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: so what is an S6? (vedubya)*

What would happen if this RS6 got chipped? ;-)


----------



## SAEDave (Jun 16, 2000)

*Re: so what is an S6? (Orjan)*

And now there is competition from the W8 Variant: 6.7 sec 0-60 for $26k less similarly equipped here in the states. For those who don't care about 4 rings in the logo,a great bargain.


----------

